# Rest Haven Pond #8



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

If anyone is interested Pond #8 at 10;30 a.m., 3/7/2012 was 42,6 * water temp and the water was very clear.
Just in case you wondered.
Good day everyone,

JimG


----------

